# Knife on NCIS



## linearintigrator (Jan 25, 2006)

Can someone tell me the make and model of the knife used on tonights episode of NCIS. Gibbs opens it and hands it to the woman to disarm the bomb with. Sure was a nice looking unit. Then all I have to do, is find a dealer. Thank You, for any help. Dave


----------



## Danny62381 (Jan 25, 2006)

As a BIG NCIS fan, I can tell you that the knife you seen was a Kershaw/Ken Onion Leek w/partial serration. However, I've seen him use a Gerber Fred Carter Utility a lot more than that one. Theres been a lot of nice knives seen on that show, I've seen Spyderco's and busse's among others!


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 25, 2006)

If you feel like doing some detective work you might be able to find it here:

http://www.knifecenter.com/

They have a huge selection to sift through.

Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## CLHC (Jan 25, 2006)

Great link CobraMan!


----------



## linearintigrator (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank You for the replies and link. Guess I need to start paying more attention to what's all out there. How do you like the "assisted opening" feature available on some models? And do some makers have a better opening system than others? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Outrider (Jan 25, 2006)

For an excellent look at "assisted opening" knives with pic's and detailed discriptions by maker/brand get the current issue of Knives Illustrated. Super info!


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 25, 2006)

The thing that bugs me about Kershaw is that they have these REALLY REALLY nice designs, then they go an put 440a, AUS6, AUS8, or HC420 blades on them.

They have the opportunity to make an amazing knife, and they blow it


----------



## CobraMan (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed that link - excellent information and the prices are actually pretty good as well. I have thought about ordering their huge printed catalog but that would just end up with me wanting to buy way more knives than I need.

I recently bought a Buck Sirus assisted folder with the ATS34 blade - just about $50 and opens very fast. Nice balanced design if you ask me.

I am also in the process of buying a Benchmade 670-501 Apparition NICA special with S30V blade and carbon fiber scales. This model is also an assisted folder that is lightning quick to open and built like a tank - the other bonus is that the torsion spring rod can be removed to make it a standard folder.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think AUS8 is pretty good steel. I'm carrying ATS34 right now but I have considered buying the Leek. The only reason I haven't bought one is because I haven't found a handle material that fits my use. My EDC knife gets a lot of surface wear so I'm concerned that most of their handle materials would deteriorate and look bad in a short period of time.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 26, 2006)

bjn70 said:


> I think AUS8 is pretty good steel. ...snip...



Good place to add (ad - pun intended) - went to bladeforums for the first time in MONTHS - the Kershaw rep over there posted something interesting - in March, there will be a SV30 Leak, with G10 handles - $129 list

wooo hooo


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 26, 2006)

> in March, there will be a SV30 Leak, with G10 handles - $129 list



Now that one I could go for, and retire my current EDC.


----------



## MicrotechMan (Dec 11, 2014)

linearintigrator said:


> Can someone tell me the make and model of the knife used on tonights episode of NCIS. Gibbs opens it and hands it to the woman to disarm the bomb with. Sure was a nice looking unit. Then all I have to do, is find a dealer. Thank You, for any help. Dave



I know this is a dead thread and the last post was years ago but noone answered the mans question so I will
the knives most seen carried by Gibbs are Zero Tolerance 0301 folders with a Tiger Stripe blade and a Green G10 handle, the guy who said its a Kershaw isnt far off, Zero Tolerance is a Kershaw brand ZT just makes higher end heavy duty folders. Ken Onion also designs alot of knives for both brands, and alot his knives have a very distinctive organic curve to the blades. 

He has been seen carrying other knives from time to time but the Knife that is a constant throughout the 11 Season of NCIS is the ZT0301 folder, sometimes serrated and sometimes plain edge. 
The Specs on that knife are 3.75" S30V .156" thick blade that uses Kershaws "speedsafe" assisted opening and deploys via a flipper, the Knife is a Frame lock and the frame is a solid piece of 6al4v titanium, the front half of the knife is a titanium liner with a green G10 scale. 
a 3.75" blade isnt that big but since its so thick and so broad and everything on a ZT is overengineered the knife weighs 8oz.
Tons of Places Sell ZT knives that particular knife will run you about $250. 

Ziva also Carries a ZT on occasion and DiNozzo carries the exact same 0301 with the tiger stripe blade and green handle that Gibbs does.. Ziva also can be seen Carrying a Cold Steel Kobun Tanto fixed blade on numerous occasions and the Episode with the Civil War Gun Stash she uses that Cold Steel Kobun to kill one of the bad guys.


----------



## radiopej (Dec 11, 2014)

Yep. That's how I found ZT knives - Tony and Gibbs used them to eat some steak. I want one so badly.


----------



## linearintigrator (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## nosoup4u (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to bladeforums many times. Kershawguy is the guy to talk to. He really knows his stuff!


----------

